
Why Elon Musk thinks we’re characters in a computer simulation - gmays
http://www.vox.com/technology/2016/6/23/12007694/elon-musk-simulation-cartoon
======
drallison
Nick Bostram may have originated the idea. [http://www.simulation-
argument.com/](http://www.simulation-argument.com/) It does have a certain
appeal. Some suggest observable quantum effects are the result of coding
shortcuts in the simulator and that the fact the universe is not turtles all
the way down is supporting evidence.

